# HS622 - choke malfunction



## SAP_ALL (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi,

Newbie here so please don’t shoot. 

Last year I bought a new HS622. After one deep snow trip some snow went over the top and some freezing occurred. Then choke started to work improperly. Can’t start when engine is cold and choke open. Can’t close the choke completely when engine is hot because it stalls. Snowblowing itself is not affected but engine speed on idle is not constant when hot and gas consumption is higher than before. 

Q: What to look at before taking it to the dealer?

Thanks!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

SAP_ALL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie here so please don’t shoot.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the forum, first you have to express the choke function reversely, when the choke is on it is actually closed and when off the choke is open. Is the blower in a heated space or can it be put in one? That would be the first thing then report to us. Good Luck


----------



## SAP_ALL (Apr 4, 2014)

Normex said:


> Welcome to the forum, first you have to express the choke function reversely, when the choke is on it is actually closed and when off the choke is open. Is the blower in a heated space or can it be put in one? That would be the first thing then report to us. Good Luck


 Thanks for your answer. No the blower is not in a heated space but freezing occurred last February. Last year after freeze I brought it in for 24h. It helped a little bit.

Now the engine stalls on hot idle when choke lever is at extreme right position if you face it. Any help is truly appreciated.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

SAP_ALL said:


> Thanks for your answer. No the blower is not in a heated space but freezing occurred last February. Last year after freeze I brought it in for 24h. It helped a little bit.
> 
> Now the engine stalls on hot idle when choke lever is at extreme right position if you face it. Any help is truly appreciated.


With your choke lever at extreme right= choke off

Your next step would be to expose your carburator to see if the choke baffle is in the correct position when the choke is on or off but if you're not comfortable with this then I would suggest you bring it to your dealer.
If you want to attempt it then just let us know. There is a member here called Freezn who has experience with the Hondas and Bwdbrn1 who has the exact same model as you.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The HS622 hasn't been available here in the U.S. for years, but it's still sold up in Canada. I'm going to guess that they haven't changed the arrangement of the controls between the two markets.

Did the operation of the choke feel different after the incident you mentioned, or did it feel the same when moving the choke lever from side to side?

Darn, but I don't have my HS622 here right now to take a photo, but if they are in fact the same, as you know, the three controls are in a row, one above the other on that machine.

Standing behind the snowblower, the throttle is at the top. All the way to the right is idle, all the way to the left is full throttle.

Below that is the choke lever. It should be pushed all the way to the left for cold start. That closes the choke. All the way to the right opens the choke for running when the engine warms up. 

Below that then is the fuel shut off. All the way to the right turns the fuel on, all the way to the left turns the fuel off.

I've never had mine apart, but I would imagine it is just a simple lever that pushes agains an arm that swings the choke open and shut. If enough got under the shroud around those controls to freeze up, it could be that the levers have been pushed out of sync with each other. You could see if you can peek through the slots on the shroud to see how the choke lever works. Or, you could remove the two nuts that hold it up against the carb and pull the shroud out to see what might be going on.

This isn't necessarily the clearest, but it might give you some idea of how the choke lever, #20, acts against the choke.
[iurl="http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34249&d=1420486233"]







[/iurl]

This is the air cleaner shroud. Removing the two nuts, #9, will allow you to pull it back and off of the machine to access the carb and the choke mechanism on it.
[iurl="http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34257&d=1420486333"]







[/iurl]


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree with bwdbrn, it sounds as though you are reversing your choke theory of operation. When under full throttle, and the choke is applied, you will run rich and may find erratic engine surging. And you would be correct, in having a near impossible time starting it with the choke open, as it would not draw fuel up from the bowl.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

check to make sure that the choke cable is being held in place by the bracket at the cables end at the carb. it should be a simple screw, make sure that the cable sleeve does not move while your moving the choke lever (inside cable)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I do not believe that the hs622 TC or TCS, has the remote throttle/choke. I think that this applies to the current models as well, just by looking at the Honda.ca website.

If it's like mine, it's a simple lever connected to slotted rod with a butterfly plate. 

It's not depicted in the exploded diagram provided, because it comes with the main body of the carb, and not as a separate piece.


----------

